# Possible illegal dwelling



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Any advice would be appreciated. 

A foreign couple (possibly Swiss), ageing hippies have built on land behind us what we believe was supposed to be a storage shed. A concrete base was laid which is important as I think planning permission is required for any building on concrete. The building is wooden with a chimney stack. Throughout construction there was never a board indicating project reference, owner or builder. The local Camara were very evasive and said we had to have the name of the owner before they would do anything. The building is now complete and the couple are living in it. I don't think there is a septic tank so they are probably using the woods around.

My question is can we ask the Camara to see a copy of the planning consent and habitation licence?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Might it help you with the Câmara if you can identify exactly where the building/plot is on one of the maps available at igeo.pt such as Produtos da DGT?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for that. I'll try it. I have printed off a Google Earth map but the ones you mention may be better.


----------

